# 5kg chicken breast £25.



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello,

if anyone interested please contact me via PM.

5KG chicken breast £25

1kg almond £15

the price is not including P+P.

Thanks


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry mate, not going to buy meat off some randomer.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

How are you intending to ship this? :confused1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

squatthis said:


> How are you intending to ship this? :confused1:


If he's planning to smuggle it in his rectum, I may be more interested


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

resten said:


> Sorry mate, not going to buy meat off some randomer.


whatever... you're the one at loss.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

resten said:


> If he's planning to smuggle it in his rectum, I may be more interested


we got another funny wanna be **** here.. dont we?

no i will put it in your bra and will send it to the customer.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> whatever... you're the one at loss.


Please, how am I at a loss, do enlighten me.

5kgs for £20 at my local meat wholesaler, the guy who owns it trains in the same gym as I do, and it's not pre-owned by some random lad.



monster wanna b said:


> we got another funny wanna be **** here.. dont we?
> 
> no i will put it in your bra and will send it to the customer.


Well, aren't you emotional :lol:

Go on - why should anyone order from you instead of MuscleFood for example


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

But seriously. How are you intending to ship this?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

squatthis said:


> How are you intending to ship this? :confused1:


the items will be posted via a courier service.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Musclefood equal that price with probably better shipping, sorry mate u aren't gonna be able to sell the above


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Plus sainsburys has almond/cashews cheaper than that 700g £5 in the Indian isle lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> the items will be posted via a courier service.


And how are you going to keep the chicken cool? You are aware it needs to be kept cool right?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> the items will be posted via a courier service.


I'm loving the level of detail. Your plan is clearly well thought out


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

resten said:


> Please, how am I at a loss, do enlighten me.
> 
> 5kgs for £20 at my local meat wholesaler, the guy who owns it trains in the same gym as I do, and it's not pre-owned by some random lad.
> 
> ...


soo emotional i had to ****e all over your avi sister..


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ you can't even compose a reply properly, let alone be trusted with sending out chicken


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> whatever... you're the one at loss.


Lol, yes his loss,

I can't think of any well known and highly recommended company selling chicken breasts delivered to your door, esp not one on this very forum for exactly the same price,

Oh wait, yes I can.

I think I'll stick to my current and seemingly rather less dubious supplier.

Thanks all the same : )


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

squatthis said:


> And how are you going to keep the chicken cool? You are aware it needs to be kept cool right?


oh wow, no we usually eat rotten chickens that was left outside of freezer for at least 20 days...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

:sad: OP negged me for being a skinny ****


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

OP. Why don't you eat them?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> oh wow, no we usually eat rotten chickens that was left outside of freezer for at least 20 days...


Your sales skills leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Jd123, get in here lad


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

resten said:


> ^^ you can't even compose a reply properly, let alone be trusted with sending out chicken


okay then you know where the door is.. dont ya sis?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah il just use muscle food.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> oh wow, no we usually eat rotten chickens that was left outside of freezer for at least 20 days...


So how are you going to keep them cool for the time between it leaving you and arriving at the customer?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> okay then you know where the door is.. dont ya sis?


Still waiting for a decent answer on how it'll be shipped, how it'll be kept cold and why we should buy from you instead of the forum sponsor


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

This is going well,

Its just like dragons den in here


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, I'm f*cking out then.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Customer service looks to be top notch already


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Good deal. PM sent.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

resten said:


> Still waiting for a decent answer on how it'll be shipped, how it'll be kept cold and why we should buy from you instead of the forum sponsor


we??!? who is we??? do you include yourself in the normal ppl too?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

resten said:


> :sad: OP negged me for being a skinny ****


 mg:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> we??!? who is we??? do you include yourself in the normal ppl too?


Congratulations on making yourself out to be a total spanner

@MuscleFood - you've got competition for chicken supply :lol:


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

resten said:


> Congratulations on making yourself out to be a total spanner
> 
> @MuscleFood - you've got competition for chicken supply :lol:


you are trying your hardest arent you lad? lol funny wanna be that will never be one... love it...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

resten said:


> Congratulations on making yourself out to be a total spanner
> 
> @MuscleFood - you've got competition for chicken supply :lol:


OP dissapears a few days later when Musclefood send the boys round :gun_bandana:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> you are trying your hardest arent you lad? lol funny wanna be that will never be one... love it...


Tell you what is funny - how you haven't given a single decent answer to any question from anyone


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

5kg is only £23.50 at most wholesalers though and no shipping is required


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

resten said:


> Tell you what is funny - how you haven't given a single decent answer to any question from anyone


oh sorry, i didn't notice you.. did you ask me a question?!? lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Soooo, who's gunna buy some chicken?

@Ackee&Saltfish? @Breda? Know you boys loooooove some chicken


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

OP are you intentionally trying to be a [email protected]? No one is ever going to buy this from you now as 1. board sponsors will do it at the same price, if not cheaper, 2. you haven't told anyone how you intend on ensuring the chicken will arrive intact and safe to eat, & 3. you have managed to fvck everyone off in one foul swoop.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

monster wanna b said:


> oh sorry, i didn't notice you.. did you ask me a question?!? lol


Mate it was a fairly serious question and you wen't off on one and didn't even answer it. You said it's being sent by courier but how? For all we know you could be putting a chicken breast in an envelope


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> 5kg is only £23.50 at most wholesalers though and no shipping is required


I feel like the only retard on this planet buying my chicken from Asda... Should start buying from Musclefood but when you add the delivery it works out roughly the same :/


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> I feel like the only retard on this planet buying my chicken from Asda... Should start buying from Musclefood but when you add the delivery it works out roughly the same :/


You are a retard buying it from asda when the OP is offering such a good deal :lol:


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

think your business plans failed on day one


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> I feel like the only retard on this planet buying my chicken from Asda... Should start buying from Musclefood but when you add the delivery it works out roughly the same :/


Yeah probably should give up bodybuilding


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> OP are you intentionally trying to be a [email protected]? No one is ever going to buy this from you now as 1. board sponsors will do it at the same price, if not cheaper, 2. you haven't told anyone how you intend on ensuring the chicken will arrive intact and safe to eat, & 3. you have managed to fvck everyone off in one foul swoop.


okay, 1- yes i am intentionally trying to be a [email protected] 2- this [email protected] that i was fvckin bout with started it and got some back. 3- i clearly said PM me so you and everyone else could have PMed me if you had any questions and i would have replied accordingly.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll have them if they are DD breasts?? Any smaller and I'll just carry on fondling my own.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I suspect anyone who consumes your chicken is likely to get a squirty bum


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

we have these as well if anyones interested:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

This is quite possibly the biggest failed thread we've ever had on here :lol:

Awesome sales skills by this kid, one of the board sponsors need to snap him up pronto before Alan Sugar takes advantage of his clear knack of selling.

You should contact the Eskimo's about some ice...


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Clearly a troll.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> Soooo, who's gunna buy some chicken?
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish? @Breda? Know you boys loooooove some chicken


If the chicken aint coated in breadcrumbs and seasonin I'm not on it... neither am I on food poisoning so op can stick his poultry up his ass


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> If the chicken aint coated in breadcrumbs and seasonin I'm not on it... neither am I on food poisoning so op can stick his poultry up his ass


If you buy some chicken from OP, I'll stick a bottle of Encona Jerk BBQ sauce in with that belt :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> If you buy some chicken from OP, I'll stick a bottle of Encona Jerk BBQ sauce in with that belt :lol:


You can throw that in with the belt anyway as a gesture of goodwill lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> You can throw that in with the belt anyway as a gesture of goodwill lol


How's about a snotty tissue and a spare button?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> How's about a snotty tissue and a spare button?


Throw in that outfit you've got on in your avi and its a deal


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> Soooo, who's gunna buy some chicken?
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish? @Breda? Know you boys loooooove some chicken


Can you confirm its actually chicken and not a murder victim?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> we have these as well if anyones interested:
> 
> View attachment 131010


Whats with the BOSCH logo?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Throw in that outfit you've got on in your avi and its a deal


I cropped the image for the avi, this is the full pic:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Whats with the BOSCH logo?


The one thing you pick fault with is the BOSCH logo lol, I was more shocked by the fooking price lmao


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

5kg Chicken breasts - Bookers, 20 quid. Sorted.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> The one thing you pick fault with is the BOSCH logo lol, I was more shocked by the fooking price lmao


To be fair to the OP, £50-100 for meat from an extinct animal is pretty good value


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

resten said:


> To be fair to the OP, £50-100 for meat from an extinct animal is pretty good value


I suppose your right mate, can't exactly nip to Asda and get some can I!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

squatthis said:


> Clearly a troll.


His mums a troll.

Yeah thats right, i got his mama in on this!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

resten said:


> To be fair to the OP, £50-100 for meat from an extinct animal is pretty good value


If he has managed to keep that fresh I do not doubt he can keep some chicken fresh when he posts it


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I suppose your right mate, can't exactly nip to Asda and get some can I!


Probably have more luck in Waitrose or Sainsbury's.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> His mums a troll.
> 
> Yeah thats right, i got his mama in on this!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Squirrel said:


> Probably have more luck in Waitrose or Sainsbury's.


This is true but imagine how much more it would cost in there!!


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> His mums a troll.
> 
> Yeah thats right, i got his mama in on this!!


didn't expect any better from someone whose idol is someone who eats fish and rice for almost 24 hours a day. but yeah my old dear is a troll  she trolled your mum for a few years.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> didn't expect any better from someone whose idol is someone who eats fish and rice for almost 24 hours a day. but yeah my old dear is a troll  she trolled your mum for a few years.


What GCSE results did you get?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

resten said:


> What GCSE results did you get?


i never went to school  .. i was learning how to troll bunch a [email protected] like you in the streets.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> didn't expect any better from someone whose idol is someone who eats fish and rice for almost 24 hours a day. but yeah my old dear is a troll  *she trolled your mum for a few years*.


Show me someone who hasnt, my mum loves being trolled.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> *i never went to school*  .. i was learning how to troll bunch a [email protected] like you in the streets.


This is very apparent in this thread.

Do you you really think you can sell chicken like this without addressing anyone's concerns?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Show me someone who hasnt, my mum loves being trolled.


i know she does.. she does love other stuff too the saggy t!ts b!tch. dont she?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

monster wanna b said:


> i never went to school  .. i was learning how to troll *bunch a [email protected]* like you in the streets.


Is that to everyone on UKM or just @resten? Obviously a bunch implies more than one [email protected]


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

delivery system, freshness guarenteed


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I can do 5kg of the finest venison burgers for £25



disclaimer- may not be fit for human consumption, butchery not included


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Is that to everyone on UKM or just @resten? Obviously a bunch implies more than one [email protected]


I'm tw4tZilla mate, the tw4tasaurus Rex, The leader of the tw4ts


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Is that to everyone on UKM or just @resten? Obviously a bunch implies more than one [email protected]


are you like him? if so then yes you are one of those [email protected] that i mentioned.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Alright lads enough with the p1sstaking now.

Op - Is it free range or caged chickens and can I come and collect to avoid P&P?? I live in Notts but don't mind making the journey up.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

resten said:


> This is very apparent in this thread.
> 
> Do you you really think you can sell chicken like this without addressing anyone's concerns?


if it was very apparent then why did you ask? that just shows the level of your intelligence.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> we have these as well if anyones interested:
> 
> View attachment 131010


whats the protein percentage of the dino leg? and what type of dino is it


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Alright lads enough with the p1sstaking now.
> 
> Op - Is it free range or caged chickens and can I come and collect to avoid P&P?? I live in Notts but don't mind making the journey up.


they are caged mate and you are more than welcome to collect. saves me the P+P as well.. i'm based in essex.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

monster wanna b said:


> are you like him? if so then yes you are one of those [email protected] that i mentioned.


We are quite different I believe although we do share a few of the same interests and I find his humour very funny. Oh and we are both punching above our weight with our partners 

But as resten is my internet friend who I have conversed with on numerous occasions I will happily be a [email protected] with him


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

resten said:


> What GCSE results did you get?


i gt an E 4 efort n a Z 4 spelin


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> if it was very apparent then why did you ask? that just shows teh level of your intelligence.


I hoping you were going to say that you got 9 A*s and that this thread was just an ironic poke at society or something.



monster wanna b said:


> they are caged mate and you are more than welcome to collect. saves me the P+P as well.. i'm based in essex.


Would you sell the cages separately?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> *We are quite different* I believe although we do share a few of the same interests and I find his humour very funny. Oh and we are both punching above our weight with our partners
> 
> But as resten is my internet friend who I have conversed with on numerous occasions I will happily be a [email protected] with him


Hey, inside we're all the same!


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

resten said:


> I hoping you were going to say that you got 9 A*s and that this thread was just an ironic poke at society or something.
> 
> *Would you sell the cages separately?*


why? are you homeless?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

monster wanna b said:


> are you like him? if so then yes you are one of those [email protected] that i mentioned.


I'd rather be a [email protected] with them if thats ok? I like them more than you


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Did any of you stop to think this is actually a genuine offer?

@monster wanna b ignore these [email protected]

Can you get hold of any chicken nuggets?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> why? are you homeless?


I live with @ewen


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> I live with @ewen


I feel for you man, that big c*nt must have you spinning on the end of his cockle, in the name of free lodgings


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> i know she does.. she does love other stuff too the saggy t!ts b!tch. dont she?


She dont just love it, she craves it.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah probably should give up bodybuilding


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> She dont just love it, she craves it.


indeed she does....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

resten said:


> Hey, inside we're all the same!


See OP this is why resten is so popular among the members of UKM!! Such a nice and genuine person with a heart of gold!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> See OP this is why resten is so popular among the members of UKM!! Such a nice and genuine person with a heart of gold!!


He's a cvnt mate dont be fooled by him :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> He's a cvnt mate dont be fooled by him :lol:


Don't tell me this!! We are really bonding here lmao!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He's a cvnt mate dont be fooled by him :lol:


You've got disabled toes


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> I can do 5kg of the finest venison burgers for £25
> 
> View attachment 131012
> 
> ...


Is that too dear?

Sorry, wrong joke!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> You've got disabled toes


Haha ive got super toes !


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha ive got super toes !


Super if you need to poke something into a small space I suppose :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Super if you need to poke something into a small space I suppose :lol:


Well i'll call you if i need to swim somewhere fast


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> Super if you need to poke something into a small space I suppose :lol:





jon-kent said:


> Well i'll call you if i need to swim somewhere fast


Have you two got cute nicknames for each other?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Banned for being a knob.

No further comments please.

This also violates board rules on selling products.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

cgospodinov said:


> I feel like the only retard on this planet buying my chicken from Asda... Should start buying from Musclefood but when you add the delivery it works out roughly the same :/


The quality is what sets it apart as well as the price.

Buy plenty of other stuff from musclefood and get free postage


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> Plus sainsburys has almond/cashews cheaper than that 700g £5 in the Indian isle lol


Ha, i pay the same but get them in the Polish section.

Some bargains to be had in there!


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

LOL at the replies


----------

